# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  mèo

## thanhtain

Chồng đi làm về có vẻ mệt mỏi, đứng thay quần áo mặc trong nhà. Vợ thấy vậy hỏi: “Anh yêu, sao lưng anh đầy những vết xước thế kia?”
- Anh nói chắc em không tin nổi đâu! Hôm qua, anh đang đi ngoài đường thì có con mèo từ trên ban công ngã xuống trúng anh. Đây là những vết cào của nó đấy.
- Em tin anh chứ! Nó còn để lại trên lưng anh dòng chữ “Con mèo nhỏ của anh” viết bằng son môi kia kìa.

----------

